# Body width for Losi XXXS?



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm picking up a rolling chassis XXXs graphite + and will need a lid for it. Is it a 190 or a 200? Thanks!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

190mm

Nitro TC's are 200mm (or rally eTC3s)


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks very much! Just getting into on-road and I have SO much to learn.


----------

